# Rolltop desk project



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

This one will be different. This roll top desk has been sitting at my parents house since I was 2-3 years old. It was stripped somewhat years, and years ago. We are sanding it down the rest of the way and refinishing it. It was used by my great-grandpa and grandpa at the family owned grocery store. In this photo, we just started sanding the areas that are now lighter in color.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool. I like stuff like that that stays in the family and is handed down. :thumbup:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the final finish, I am certain your family will be very proud.. What a great project, I love refinising antiques.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like a piece worth refinishing. Did my moms table beside dad's recliner a few years back. Made them so happy.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like a fun project Dean. What shape is the "roll" part in?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am thinking two days worth of sanding, maybe a bit more.

Stain golden oak (most similar to original color).

Still deciding on what finish to use. I am thinking general finishes endurovar, the new waterborne 2 pak from ml Campbell (aquatanen or something like that).


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like two different species on the top and bottom as well. White, and red oak?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Looks like a fun project Dean. What shape is the "roll" part in?


The wood pieces of the roll are good, but all loose and needs to be put back on new fabric (not my department).

The letter sorting insert is going to be the weakest part, very dark in color and does not match the rest in color, wood, etc.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For wood type, it did not strike me in the shop as being notably different, but I can see it in the picture. We will need to see, hopefully they match.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I am thinking general finishes endurovar, the new waterborne 2 pak from ml Campbell (aquatanen or something like that).


Hey Dean. How do you like General Finishes? I don't do _all_ that much staining, and when I do I usually use Old Masters. 

The reason I ask is General Finishes was the speaker at my PDCA meeting this month, and I was really impressed with there stuff. I'd like to try it out sometime on my next project.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have not used it much. I got a sample quart of the enduro var to play with. It has a nice, warm solvent look for a wb, which I would like for this project. I am still not sold on wb stains though.

I have had a fair amount of issues getting wb clears to stick to old masters stains without dewaxed shellac barrier coat.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

My grandfather made a desk like that when he was about 20 years old. My father has it now and it's been in my family ever since. Nice to keep stuff like that around for many years.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For the initial sand, fwiw, festool brilliant 2 works better than granat in 60 grit, side by side for the initial sanding passes. Brilliant 2 has more grit per sq. inch than granat and seemed to last longer.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool project.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Still working on it as time allows, but all I can say is that using the festool RO90 with 60 grit in both random and direct drive mode, 100 year old oak is HARD. Seriously, it just barely makes a dent in the wood. It is hard work to get the stain sanded out. After 60 grit sanding, there is no visible sanding scratches, even after staining a sample piece and the wood feels smooth as fresh oak sanded with 158-180 grit..


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Just remembered I never updated this thread.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks real sharp Dean. You going to be able to replace the drawer fronts on the right?


----------



## paintcore.ca (Apr 5, 2010)

DeanV said:


> The wood pieces of the roll are good, but all loose and needs to be put back on new fabric (not my department).
> 
> The letter sorting insert is going to be the weakest part, very dark in color and does not match the rest in color, wood, etc.


That's just partially sanded right? If you need to match up stain with different wood colors or species throw on a ngr, then wash coat it the darker wood part 10:1 to try and limit absorption . Apply wiping stains and that should get you close. If not you can add a little ngr or wiping stain to the sealer or clear. Mist coat it till you get desired color. Sand and top coat!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Looks real sharp Dean. You going to be able to replace the drawer fronts on the right?


That is covered by a door that needs new hinges.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

paintcore.ca said:


> That's just partially sanded right? If you need to match up stain with different wood colors or species throw on a ngr, then wash coat it the darker wood part 10:1 to try and limit absorption . Apply wiping stains and that should get you close. If not you can add a little ngr or wiping stain to the sealer or clear. Mist coat it till you get desired color. Sand and top coat!


The insert is too dark for the entire desk and I think just natural wood, so we just gave it a fresh coat of clear. For the rest of the desk, we matched the original color, as best as I could determine.


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Just remembered I never updated this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14536


 
Looks good.....would've painted it though :whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Cool project Dean. We are redoing a antique oak desk right now for our loft office. We are in the stain matching stage. Its going to take a couple of colors to get it looking original. I agree on the old oak, you can whale. We started at 60 as well.


----------

